# Οι λέξεις που δεν μεταφράζονται σε άλλες γλώσσες



## drsiebenmal (Aug 22, 2014)

Ένα από τα αιώνια μεταφραστικά θέματα, σε φρέσκια καλοκαιρινή έκδοση (από τον Guardian):

*12 untranslatable words (and their translations)*
Words like the Portuguese saudade, or Danish hyggelig, can only truly be understood by speakers of those languages. Right?


Ευχαριστώ τον φίλο που μου το επισήμανε.


----------



## daeman (Aug 22, 2014)

...
A Minha Canção é Saudade - Amália Rodrigues







Saudade - Thievery Corporation

Επειδή η μουσική τα μεταφράζει όλα.


----------



## azimuthios (Aug 23, 2014)

Λέγεται συχνά πως σε αυτές τις λέξεις ανάμεσα, θα έβρισκε θέση και το "φιλότιμο".


----------



## nickel (Aug 23, 2014)

azimuthios said:


> Λέγεται συχνά πως σε αυτές τις λέξεις ανάμεσα, θα έβρισκε θέση και το "φιλότιμο".



Λέγεται μεν, δεν παύει να είναι μύθος δε.

http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?6978-φέρνω-ρίχνω-πιάνω-(κάποιον)-στο-φιλότιμο


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 23, 2014)

Ωστόσο υπάρχουν και οι λέξεις εκείνες που μεταφράζονται μεν αλλά δεν αποδίδουν την σημασιολογική διάκριση της γλώσσας πηγής, γιατί τυγχάνει να αποτελούν μετάφραση πολλών λέξεων. Π.χ. η λέξη _ακρίβεια_ αποδίδει τις αγγλικές λέξεις _precision_, _accuracy_ και _expensiveness_, αδιακρίτως.


----------



## nickel (Aug 23, 2014)

Νομίζω ότι περιγράφεις με μάλλον περίπλοκο τρόπο ότι οι γλώσσες έχουν πολλές λέξεις με περισσότερες από μια σημασίες. Οι σημασίες αυτές αποσαφηνίζονται μόνο όταν οι λέξεις συνδυάζονται με άλλες λέξεις. Επειδή οι γλώσσες έχουν σημασιολογικές αντιστοιχίες και όχι λεξικές αντιστοιχίες, μια λέξη με πολλές σημασίες της μιας γλώσσας είναι πολύ πιθανό να αντιστοιχεί σε πολλές λέξεις μιας άλλης γλώσσας.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 23, 2014)

Ναι, αλλά όχι πάντα. Π.χ. ισχύει αυτό για τα ζεύγη _expensiveness-accuracy_ και _exodus-exit_ ως προς τα ελληνικά αντίστοιχα _ακρίβεια_ και _έξοδος_, αλλά ζεύγη με κοντινή σημασιολογική απόσταση, όπως το _accuracy-precision_ μπορεί να μην αποσαφηνίζονται και καθόλου σε άλλη γλώσσα, γιατί λείπει η σημασιολογική διάκριση, όχι οι λέξεις. Φυσικά μπορείς να κάνεις περιφραστική απόδοση ή να χρησιμοποιήσεις τελείως άλλη λέξη (π.χ. απόκλιση, για το precision και με αντιστροφή του συγκειμένου, δηλαδή high precision = μικρή απόκλιση). Αν όμως μεταφράσεις και στις δυο περιπτώσεις με την λέξη _ακρίβεια_, τότε το συγκείμενο δεν αποσαφηνίζει αυτόματα την έννοια, θέλει να κάτσεις να το σκεφτείς. Νομίζω αυτό κολλάει στο σημείο του αρχικού άρθρου που λέει για την υπόθεση Sapir-Whorf, όχι από την άποψη ότι διαφορετικές γλώσσες σε κάνουν να σκέφτεσαι διαφορετικά αλλά ότι η ιστορία και οι κοινωνικές συνθήκες καλλιεργούν χαρακτηριστικά που τις οδηγούν σε ελαφρώς ιδιαίτερες κατευθύνσεις την καθεμιά.


----------



## daeman (Aug 23, 2014)

...
Πάντως, εκεί που μετράει η ορθότητα, η πιστότητα και η ακρίβεια, προσπαθούμε να τα ξεκαθαρίσουμε:

[h=1]accuracy - precision - trueness <=> 1. ορθότητα - ακρίβεια - αληθότητα [γεν. χρήση] 2. ακρίβεια - πιστότητα - ορθότητα [διαπίστευση εργαστηρίων][/h]
*within-run precision*

Στη θεωρία τουλάχιστον, γιατί η πράξη -και μάλιστα στη γενική χρήση- κάνει συχνά του κεφαλιού της. 
Στα δε οικονομικά... ahtarmacy, turlubucion, hopelessness.


----------



## daeman (Apr 16, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> ...
> *12 untranslatable words (and their translations)*
> Words like the Portuguese saudade, or Danish hyggelig, can only truly be understood by speakers of those languages. Right?
> ...



_*Hiraeth*_, pronounced [hɨraɪ̯θ], is a Welsh word that literally translates into English as 'longing', though in Welsh the concept of yearning for a place removed in space or time is far more powerful and evocative than in English. The University of Wales, Lampeter attempts to define it as homesickness tinged with grief or sadness over the lost or departed. It is a mix of longing, yearning, nostalgia, wistfulness, or an earnest desire for the Wales of the past.

_Hiraeth _bears considerable similarities with the Portuguese concept of _saudade _(a key theme in Fado music), Brazilian Portuguese "banzo" (more related to homesickness), Galician _morriña_, Romanian _dor_.







32 (Of The Most) Beautiful Words In The English Language

This one's Welsh.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 17, 2015)

Η διαφορά από την νοσταλγία ποια είναι; Δεν έχω καταλάβει.


----------



## SBE (Apr 18, 2015)

Καμία, κατά τη γνώμη μου. Νομίζω ότι η διαφορά έγκειται στη χρήση. Οι Ουαλλοί κλπ πιθανόν να χρησιμοποιούν τη λέξη σε μερικές καταστάσεις που δεν θα την χρησιμοποιούσε ο αγγλόφωνος. Κι αμέσως επηρεασμένοι από τη δική τους χρήση σου λένε δεν υπάρχει αντίστοιχο. Ομοίως κι οι Πορτογάλο με το saudade. Ομοίως κι οι Έλληνες με το φιλότιμο. 
Αλλιώς θα πρέπει να δεχτούμε ότι ο εγκέφαλος του homo sapiens της Ουαλλίας, της Πορτογαλίας, της Ελλάδας κλπ διαφέρει από τους άλλους.


----------



## Earion (Apr 19, 2015)

Θα ήταν ανακρίβεια να πούμε ότι διαφέρει. Ότι όμως διεγείρονται άλλα κέντρα στον εγκέφαλο, διαφορετικοί νευρώνες, άλλες συνάψεις ανάλογα με το τι προσλαμβάνουσες εικόνες έχει ο καθένας, αυτό είναι ακριβέστερο.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 19, 2015)

Πάντως όσον αφορά τις λέξεις είναι μάλλον μεγαλύτερες οι εγκεφαλικές διαφορές ανάμεσα σε ομιλητές της ίδιας γλώσσας όταν μιλάμε για ίδιες λέξεις, παρά η μέση διαφορά μεταξύ ομιλητών διαφορετικών γλωσσών για λέξεις παρόμοιας έννοιας.


----------

